# Travelling abroad.......



## Exile (Apr 6, 2008)

Gah im still really young but I have no money........Im kinda sick of seeing this country. Has anyone found a way to travel out of it and just roam like a vagabond? How would I make money when I got there. Hmmm


----------



## Doobie_D (Apr 6, 2008)

You know, funny thing. 10 minutes ago i found this book "Vagabonding an uncommon guide to the art of long-term world travel" by Rolf Potts. I was waiting on the computer here at the Daytona Beach library and came across this just before i read this post. Weird. Ive only browsed thru it but it looks kinda good.


----------



## wokofshame (Apr 6, 2008)

http://www.birthrightisrael.com

you put down 250 deposit, fill out the internet form, get a brief, 3-minute phone interview in which you simply just tell them you're jewish (no confirmation required), and you are given a free trip to israel and back, from which you cn access egypt, jordan, and, if you can manage to get working passage on a ship, other countries.
yes... it really does works
i did it last summer


----------



## Exile (Apr 7, 2008)

Doobie_D said:


> You know, funny thing. 10 minutes ago i found this book "Vagabonding an uncommon guide to the art of long-term world travel" by Rolf Potts. I was waiting on the computer here at the Daytona Beach library and came across this just before i read this post. Weird. Ive only browsed thru it but it looks kinda good.


I have the book it really is good but.....the money thing in it killed me. It says to settle down get a real job and save up for a few years.


----------



## Exile (Apr 7, 2008)

MURT said:


> http://www.birthrightisrael.com
> 
> you put down 250 deposit, fill out the internet form, get a brief, 3-minute phone interview in which you simply just tell them you're jewish (no confirmation required), and you are given a free trip to israel and back, from which you cn access egypt, jordan, and, if you can manage to get working passage on a ship, other countries.
> yes... it really does works
> i did it last summer


I LOLD


----------



## Immortal dirty Squirrel (Apr 8, 2008)

I Always figured that If you went far enough south on this continent, things would get chill enough that you could get jobs on ships...
So, maybe learning spanish is a good first step...


----------



## blackmatter (Apr 8, 2008)

get a job as a yacht crew http://www.findacrew.net san diego and acalpulco are bes places for pacific crossings
rhode island and some other palce are good for atklantic look into more shit on digihitch.com


----------



## Exile (Apr 10, 2008)

Hahaha I know spanish I can do ship work.....id just have to find a way to feed myself as a vegetarian.


----------



## Clean (Sep 11, 2008)

Get a roundtrip standby plane ticket(means you can get to wherever leave after a week or after 6 months)book it a few months in advance. If you get to a non english speaking country kick it in one of their major citys till you learn the language, youll find lots of english speaking tourists. Make money the same way you make it here, spare change, open guitar case is a universal language for gimme money.


----------



## RnJ (Jul 28, 2009)

Busking in Europe is said to be pretty good and easy. That said, the Western side is a pricey place to be.

Also, if you're in Asia, try finding opportunities to act in movies. I met a Russian who earned $80/day in Thailand, for playing the part of an American soldier in a movie about the Vietnam war. They love the white skin in those parts, so if you got it, use it!


----------



## nitepeepole (Sep 29, 2009)

RnJ said:


> Also, if you're in Asia, try finding opportunities to act in movies. I met a Russian who earned $80/day in Thailand, for playing the part of an American soldier in a movie about the Vietnam war. They love the white skin in those parts, so if you got it, use it!



ha...i fukkng love it. i've already been thinking about this. im from hollywood..so acting here is like farming or what ever...it's just what you're raised to do. im gunna carry a pack of headshots.:goat:


----------

